# King Hyper 1000



## Badgertooth (Mar 5, 2017)

This is a nod to this thread where @panda uncovers a bit of a gem in his quest for a 1k that has a bunch of characteristics, namely:

1. Cuts fast
2. Has excellent feedback
3. Absolutely no loading
4. Splash & Go

This stone scores a 2.5/4 on these but do read on.





1. It cuts fast. Very fast. I use it to repair minor chips. And it literally rips off fatigued metal. I have a Toyama which had been used to test jnats, a LOT of jnats and the edge I was left with towards the of that cycle was pretty crumbly. I took the edge to the king Hyper and watched as it sloughed off little microchip like serrations before re-apexing it into a nasty edge.





2. Feedback is of the very best. Like a coarser Takenoko. It is deeply satisfying to sharpen on.

3. Not like a Chosera and no glazing whatsoever but it does benefit from a conditioning stone. Such is its abrasive power though that it abrades the conditioning stone.






4. Needs a soak. But It does hold its liquor an awfully time. Soak it once for 15 mins and a few days later you'll only need to give it a 2 minute soak.

The stone gives that same dark heavily contrasted King 800 type finish and I absolutely love it. It sets a nice base for furthering polishing and the textural increase in surface area helps it grab onto the surface area of the next stone you step up to. This is a real boon if the next stone is a natural.





Here is a longish video of it in action on a Toyama. Excuse the heaviest head cold in the world. Much snot. I explore a new technique referenced by @muchobocho in his sharpening tutorial thread and it's a Cris Anderson technique. Still learning it but it's there with all its newbie fumbling. Despite my wobbliness it still gives me some lovely edges so I'll persist till it feels less odd.

https://youtu.be/I_--p26JO54


----------



## valgard (Mar 5, 2017)

+1

I carry no weight in this topic but I got one of this for less than ~$50 with shipping included as a "second" from MM (can't find a ship anywhere in the stone) and planned to send it to Cuba to be my 1K stone there for vacations and to sharpen my family's knives. Then I tested it and two things jumped at me 1) cuts FAST 2) feels very smooth, nothing like AI#1000. Thanks to @panda for bringing this stone up and to @berko for the buyer link.

Oh, and it's a lot of stone.


----------



## panda (Mar 5, 2017)

yes, love this stone!! i just compared it to chosera 800 tonight and the king hyper still wins hands down. the cho is slightly nicer feedback but is much too slow.


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 5, 2017)

panda said:


> yes, love this stone!! i just compared it to chosera 800 tonight and the king hyper still wins hands down. the cho is slightly nicer feedback but is much too slow.



The feedback on the cho 800 must be like several naked angels kissing your fingertips if it's nicer than the King Hyper feedback. Damn!


----------



## labor of love (Mar 5, 2017)

I forget, is the soft version or the hard version all the rage?


----------



## panda (Mar 5, 2017)

there is really just a normal version and a soft version. the normal is the one i have.


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 5, 2017)

This is regular hardness. Couldn't find a hard version, but not sure I'd need one


----------



## brooksie967 (Mar 6, 2017)

Looks like I'll be ordering something..... Otto, did you happen to get the 2k and the other one as well?


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 6, 2017)

No, but I'm intrigued now. I wasn't sure if I imagined the Hyper existing in other grits or not.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm pretty certain that King only makes a "Hyper" 1k. I also recall it listed as "soft" but that doesn't sound like what you guys are describing. I'd like to try this stone sometime, it's been on my list for years.


----------



## brooksie967 (Mar 6, 2017)

Dave Martell said:


> I'm pretty certain that King only makes a "Hyper" 1k. I also recall it listed as "soft" but that doesn't sound like what you guys are describing. I'd like to try this stone sometime, it's been on my list for years.



The 2k comes in a blue box. There is an unlabeled 3k afaik as well.


----------



## gic (Mar 6, 2017)

There is a hyper 2k as well apparantly:

http://item.rakuten.co.jp/honmamon-r/4963188101814/


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 6, 2017)

Well shitthebed. Count me in


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 6, 2017)

gic said:


> There is a hyper 2k as well apparantly:
> 
> http://item.rakuten.co.jp/honmamon-r/4963188101814/




Well howdy doody! Thanks Gary


----------



## panda (Mar 6, 2017)

who actually even uses a 2k stone?

dave, if you find that you like it (which i'm pretty certain you will) please don't post about it because then gobs of people will go out and buy it and drive up the price.


----------



## tienowen (Mar 6, 2017)

How does the stone work with single bevel knife? My Yanagi was chip when working in the line, going take some time to fix.


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 6, 2017)

tienowen said:


> How does the stone work with single bevel knife? My Yanagi was chip when working in the line, going take some time to fix.



No idea mate. It's going to be a while before the 2 single bevels I own need to see that kinda action.


----------



## XooMG (Mar 6, 2017)

I foolishly ordered one. Already have a cheap king 800, jns 800, and old jns 1000. No idea why I need another 1k.


----------



## valgard (Mar 7, 2017)

I got a cheap Tanaka 190 mm today and went ahead and tried a few different stones, when comparing the King Hyper 1K with the AI#1000 side by side I noticed that the King left some random scratches on the bevel. I tried several times, cleaning the stone carefully and the scratches always seemed to appear. I noticed that the AI didn't was leaving a more uniform finish so I used it on top of the King and the scratches went away, went back to the King and got the scratches again. I'm not talking about a uniform scratching but some deeper ones, in fact I noticed that the underlying finish seems smoother for the King but the scratches ruin it a bit. I'm interested to know if the others that have used the stone have noticed something similar or any thought on why I'm getting that.
I tried putting very little pressure, more pressure, lots of mud, no mud...
Finish off the King
https://www.instagram.com/p/BRU58G5D8S1/
Finish of the AI 1000
https://www.instagram.com/p/BRU75jSDZjE/


----------



## foody518 (Mar 7, 2017)

Make sure you've definitely rounded the edges of your stone and they haven't become high spots for the wide bevel to scrape over


----------



## valgard (Mar 7, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Make sure you've definitely rounded the edges of your stone and they haven't become high spots for the wide bevel to scrape over



Thx, I thought that was the case the first time around but then I re-flattened and rounded the edges with the ATOMA and got the same results. Curious thing is that I don't feel anything "scratchy" while using the stone, it's all smooth.

I get the same type of scratches with my new Uchigumori, but on that stone I do feel when there is a bigger particle that gets loose and scratches the bevel.


----------



## Badgertooth (Mar 7, 2017)

I got a few of those before I opened up the stone with a good diamond lapping. Haven't had it since


----------



## valgard (Mar 7, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> I got a few of those before I opened up the stone with a good diamond lapping. Haven't had it since



I did lap the stone with an Atoma 140 but still got them, I guess I will do some more extensive lapping and then a very thorough cleaning and see if I can get rid of those. Thanks Otto.


----------



## tienowen (Mar 7, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> No idea mate. It's going to be a while before the 2 single bevels I own need to see that kinda action.



No problem, I might get another low girt stone to work on my knife, single bevel pain to fix chip than my gyuto or sujihiki.


----------



## tommybig (Jun 18, 2017)

valgard said:


> I got a cheap Tanaka 190 mm today and went ahead and tried a few different stones, when comparing the King Hyper 1K with the AI#1000 side by side I noticed that the King left some random scratches on the bevel. I tried several times, cleaning the stone carefully and the scratches always seemed to appear. I noticed that the AI didn't was leaving a more uniform finish so I used it on top of the King and the scratches went away, went back to the King and got the scratches again. I'm not talking about a uniform scratching but some deeper ones, in fact I noticed that the underlying finish seems smoother for the King but the scratches ruin it a bit. I'm interested to know if the others that have used the stone have noticed something similar or any thought on why I'm getting that.
> I tried putting very little pressure, more pressure, lots of mud, no mud...
> Finish off the King
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BRU58G5D8S1/
> ...



@valdgard: I did get the same phenomenon on my King 800. Did you manage to solve the issue with the scratches?


Could someone please tell something about the performance of the King Hyper 1000 compared to a regular King 800? Also can you permasoak the Hyper and does it make a difference?

Thanks!


----------



## panda (Jun 18, 2017)

i permasoak, but i dont think it made any improvement over just a regular 30minute soak.


----------



## valgard (Jun 18, 2017)

same experience as panda. The scratches improved a bit after some use but i still get relatively fine scratches.


----------



## valgard (Jun 18, 2017)

I permasoak because it's convenient for me.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 19, 2017)

I got one of these a while back after reading about it here. Permasoak mine for home use. Nice stone. 

I abuse my blades have 3 large raised beds planted different lettuce & arugula. Rained a couple days after seeding lots of sprouts coming in all at once. Used a nice thin carbon blade to cut the bottoms off cups to put over the sprouts. It helps protect them from critters.

Had to make imprint in the dirt then cut the soil so cups go in far enough not to blow away in the wind. Of coarse I did this with my nice knife. After saw the micro chipping. The King Hyper took them out quick & put a nice grey mist over the lamination line.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 19, 2017)

XooMG said:


> I foolishly ordered one. Already have a cheap king 800, jns 800, and old jns 1000. No idea why I need another 1k.



One can never have too many medium stones:whistling:


----------



## berko (Jun 19, 2017)

> One can never have too many medium stones



i used to think the same, but i was wrong.


----------



## ABranson (Dec 25, 2017)

So is the soft hype 1k listed on amazon still the normal longer hyper 1k? Or should I purchase it from elsewhere


----------



## PappaG (Dec 26, 2017)

While we are at it, how does the King 1000 compare to the 1200. I really like the 1200 a lot in terms of feel.


----------



## K813zra (Dec 26, 2017)

ABranson said:


> So is the soft hype 1k listed on amazon still the normal longer hyper 1k? Or should I purchase it from elsewhere



I don't know about what is listed on amazon but I do know that the soft is the soft stone and the normal is the "hard" stone.


----------



## ABranson (Dec 27, 2017)

K813zra said:


> I don't know about what is listed on amazon but I do know that the soft is the soft stone and the normal is the "hard" stone.



so both are 1000 hyper stone but one is soft and one is hard? confusing


----------



## labor of love (Dec 27, 2017)

Were hypers affordable at one point? Pretty expensive at the moment on amazon.


----------



## panda (Dec 27, 2017)

they were cheap before badger and i started raving about them


----------



## labor of love (Dec 27, 2017)

panda said:


> they were cheap before badger and i started raving about them



Its king. You cant be serious.


----------



## K813zra (Dec 27, 2017)

ABranson said:


> so both are 1000 hyper stone but one is soft and one is hard? confusing



Yes, but not the only stone to come in different hardness levels.


----------



## ABranson (Jan 17, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Yes, but not the only stone to come in different hardness levels.



which one is the one people rave about? hard or soft?


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 17, 2018)

NOT the soft.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 17, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> This is a nod to this thread where @panda uncovers a bit of a gem in his quest for a 1k that has a bunch of characteristics, namely:
> 
> 1. Cuts fast
> 2. Has excellent feedback
> ...



Otto, can you explain your rating a bit. From your comments you seem very happy buy wonder why only 2.5 of 4 in rating?


----------



## brooksie967 (Jan 17, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Otto, can you explain your rating a bit. From your comments you seem very happy buy wonder why only 2.5 of 4 in rating?



For me, it's too soft and makes it difficult to maintain perfectly flat bevels without an annoying amount of flattening during sharpening/polishing.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 17, 2018)

brooksie967 said:


> For me, it's too soft and makes it difficult to maintain perfectly flat bevels without an annoying amount of flattening during sharpening/polishing.



Thanks man, again though you are referring to the harder version, correct?


----------

